# Ants Ants Ants



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

Afternoon All

So we have been going through some Ant problems (i think pavement ants, they look black). Shared earlier on this forum. We think we controlled them in the kitchen now, havent seen an ant in over 2 weeks. Been using a bunch of bait traps (RAID double has worked the best so far and so has the RAID foam.)

This morning, my entire family room was covered (opposite side of the house from kitchen), from the corner, diagonally to a spot under the sofa (an ant trail). We moved the sofa and found some random food spot, how it got there, we dont know, we cleaned it up, sprayed some killer and another bait trap. Now, all gone

Outside of my house, the number of ants coming out has been coming down, from what have have seen. We notice a lot of dead ants (using bait outside too). But i am finding now that winged ants coming out between the interlocking. 

Check the pictures, what does that mean? (only outside though). Inside, we have only seen worker ants.

Also, how do i find the source of where they are coming in? and the close it up.


----------



## Jason66 (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you use any spray for them, you have to locate their house and then attack on the house with some good spray because you will see they will increase rapidly. But do let them in your home because if it happens then its not a good sign.

PHJ Services


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

In most cases, they are looking for food and water. Keep the house clean.

Talcum powder does a great job of ruining the scent trail...that is how the scouts find their way back. Destroy that and you don't get the whole family coming back.

They do serve a purpose...all part of the eco system...we keep them out of the house by not giving them anything they want...and sealing up holes when we find them.

Outside? have fun....they do a great job of eating up the dead bugs.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ants are amazing creatures and the ones you describe are of great nuisance value but don't really hurt anything. 

An ant colony sends out foragers and explorers that can then run really fast, for ants, and transmit information back to the colony. Usually they carry a trophy piece of food back (corner of a Tostidos chip or whatever). At which point an army is mobilized to take one little bit of oily taco chip you forgot you left under the sofa back to headquarters with news of its location.

If you have ants, you must clean up any food scraps that would attract them.

Most perimeter and interior ant sprays that worked for ant infestations were banned in the US because they were misused by consumers. The consumer sprays are worthless. You can still get Grant's Ant Sticks and they will help alot. You pour warm water over the gelatin bait and low dose insectiside. Stick them around the outside perimeter of your house. 

http://www.grantskillsants.com/ant_control.html

I have mentioned before, my solution to pest control in all the States and foregin places I have lived is hardly DIY but cheaper. Call in and contract an independent pest control pro. They are licensed to get effective stuff and you can call them until problems eradicated.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a bunch of AMDRO and Terro bait traps around the perimeter of the house and periodically will put down granules if the forecast says no rain for at least the next day or so. Instructions on most packets will tell you activity will often sharply increase once you put the traps down and this is a good thing. This means more ants are coming out to forage for the bait and the colony is more likely to be eliminated.

Winged ants are swarmers, a select group of sexually mature ants sent out to try and mate. They are clumsy, inept flyers. Sometimes they make it indoors. Their presence is something to take notice of but nothing to be alarmed about, as it often signifies there is a colony nearby which you already know. Most of them don't actually survive and succeed in their mission. It's not uncommon for them to show up in homes during the spring and summer when they can wander inside from colonies that are outdoors. If they are around when it's warm it is a POSSIBLE sign of infestation. If they are around during the winter it is a MUCH MORE LIKELY sign of infestation.

Good luck sealing up everywhere ants can get in. It doesn't take much of a gap and there are alot of little gaps and crevices around the base of a home. I'd keep doing what you're doing. Perimeter bait stations and granules outdoors and bait stations placed where you have seen the ants indoors. If you see ants taking the bait, don't mess with it. If it looks undisturbed after several days or a week, swap it for a different bait and try to reposition it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rent this, considered the first real breakthrough animation to reality film. It has Stallone and Stone in perhaps their most sexy roles. 

http://www.amazon.com/Antz/dp/B005MLUER6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375310822&sr=8-3&keywords=ants

Then, next morning vacuum the floor of everything you might have spilled. This means moving the sofa and removing the cushions if you have a pest problem.

The ants you show will not hurt or bite you. They are rather creepy though. 

And I love a good pun. Creepy when describing insects is always good.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I too have an ant problem, never ever had one before. I think it is because of all the rain. How do I track these guys living quarters down? And what do I use to get rid of them? I have the really tiny ones (VA). They are all around my sinks shower and window sills near the sinks and shower. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

I had an ant problem in several rooms in my house. But then I got the Terro ant bait traps and also used the liquid. Wow this stuff works! I will never use anything else

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone with ant problems needs a colony of Lions, Ant Lions that is, and mine aren't for sale or lease. :no:


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, ok, and then how do you get rid of those creatures?

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## TheDoc46 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would buy some suspend SC and spray a perimeter around you home.. I had ants once, after spraying that i never saw one ever again.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Jan 22, 2012)

Also buy the gel and granual baits. You won't be able to get them locally. You'll need to go to doyourownpestcontrol .com


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi from Calgary. Ants in the house is also a big problem for me. The main thing when battling with them is to find a nest with a queen, otherwise all your efforts are good-for-nothing. When I get tired of self-struggling I turned to these pest control services. And I do not regret about it. I haven't noticed a single ant since their processing.


----------



## Learning2Wire (May 19, 2014)

You may want to try home mixture of water, vinegar, and a few other acidic mixtures. I use these on the window sills, doors, and floors of my house to keep them out. It will for the most part keep them away. You can also create safe for the family, deadly for the ant bait, which seems to work much better than anything store bought.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

right- they basically dont "hurt" anything, but they do spread diseases. Hopefully, they wont make a trail across your dinner plates, etc.


----------

